# I've seen the stupidest thing yet



## RalphWolf (May 20, 2017)

Looking at the map and a lit surge popped up. Where's that? 

Zoom in.

There's nothing there.......

Zoom in.

That farmers field has 1.2 surge right now.

Wtf.

It was like 8 hexes, the middle 6 of which, were all behind a barbed wire fence, on private property , in a farmer's field.

Can anyone explain that to me?


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Probably cow tippers.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Bpr2 said:


> Probably cow tippers.


The first thing i thought...

A spaceship just landed and they need a ride into town.

The reality is it's probobly an "incentive" surge, meaning a surge to get someone to drive into it and kill the surge, to provide better service coverage.


----------



## RalphWolf (May 20, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> The first thing i thought...
> 
> A spaceship just landed and they need a ride into town.
> 
> The reality is it's probobly an "incentive" surge, meaning a surge to get someone to drive into it and kill the surge, to provide better service coverage.


I have to admit I know that farmers field well, and it is severely under served by Uber.


----------



## JJS (Jan 5, 2016)

Well GIven the time of day and location...local young people partying and need rides home...I know where I partied and if I had Uber back then. You are f&^%ing right I would have called one.


----------



## RalphWolf (May 20, 2017)

JJS said:


> Well GIven the time of day and location...local young people partying and need rides home...I know where I partied and if I had Uber back then. You are f&^%ing right I would have called one.


Yeah, but not in the middle of the afternoon.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

RalphWolf said:


> Yeah, but not in the middle of the afternoon.


There are parties called barn raves that can occur 24/7. Out in the middle of no where is ideal.


----------



## RalphWolf (May 20, 2017)

Bpr2 said:


> There are parties called barn raves that can occur 24/7. Out in the middle of no where is ideal.


Lol not in this town. Also, Farmers field, completely desolate. There's barely trees, let alone cows or a barn.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

RalphWolf said:


> Lol not in this town. Also, Farmers field, completely desolate. There's barely trees, let alone cows or a barn.


Ah but there is so much you dont know about your own town, young grasshoppa.
There's an underworld of parties going on under those barns.


----------

